# Reviewing Cinesamples' MONSTER Low Winds



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 16, 2019)

Hey all! Let's dive into the newest product from Cinesamples; a fantastically recorded woodwind library that'll add a major punch to your palette.


----------



## visiblenoise (Apr 18, 2019)

Thanks for this! I was interested in this the first time you posted about this. Seems great for sinister-sounding music.


----------



## ChrisSiuMusic (Apr 18, 2019)

visiblenoise said:


> Thanks for this! I was interested in this the first time you posted about this.  Seems great for sinister-sounding music.


Thanks for watching!


----------

